# NOTRE DAME in PARIS is on FIRE !



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Paris emblem is on fire:


  

https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-news/notre-dame-fire/index.html

https://edition.cnn.com/videos/worl...fire-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/top-news-videos/

https://tvthek.orf.at/profile/ZIB-20/1218/ZIB-20/14010556/Notre-Dame-in-Flammen/14480781
(german)


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2019)

Holy crap, it's not just a small flame, the whole thing is burning up! The roof fell in!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 15, 2019)

why


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> why


The current guess is something involving the renovations?


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> The current guess is something involving the renovations?



Apparently a Paris wildfire spread to it...

EDIT: It might be due to renovations they were doing to the building.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 15, 2019)

This is really truly sad. It's a big cultural piece of the whole world going away. Damn.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> This is really truly sad. It's a big cultural piece of the whole world going away. Damn.


It's terrible... I don't even live there and I can feel the sorrow...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2019)

i was sitting here until my mom called me like crazy for this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is it on fire right now?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 15, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> i was sitting here until my mom called me like crazy for this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> is it on fire right now?


I think so the iconic spire has collapsed and the rest of the building is in danger of also doing so.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 15, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> i was sitting here until my mom called me like crazy for this
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> is it on fire right now?


Yes it is still on fire.

Sounds like the spire has fallen, roof has caved in and stained glass has been damaged from the heat and ash.

A real shame to see such a beautiful building go down like this.

CBS Live-Stream:


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 15, 2019)

it will go up again


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2019)

I hope the fire can be extinguished before too much damage is done.

I have fond memories of a holiday to Paris with Costello and other friends many years ago. We stayed in an apartment that was overlooking the Notre Dame. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 15, 2019)

Who is costello?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2019)

Damn that's crazy.  Hopefully the hunchback got out in time.


----------



## Harumyne (Apr 15, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> Who is costello?


The headmaster of this forum.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 15, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> Who is costello?


The gbatemp site owner.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

This is cultural disaster.I sadly fear,thats it for Notre Dame......


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 15, 2019)

No. they will fix it... Agioi apostoloi in kalamata had its roof collapsed in earthquake will come back


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

I hope so,all the cultural "treasures"....i can´t believe it anymore......


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes, this is a real tragedy...


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2019)

Just saw it on the news. Assumed a small fire when the internet first mentioned it, but... Alas.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Live stream from CNN:

They say the next hours are critical......

https://orf.at/stories/3118937/
(german/ the CNN live stream please scroll down.)


----------



## Niels Van Son (Apr 15, 2019)

For me, being french, this is pretty big...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Niels Van Son said:


> For me, being french, this is pretty big...



You have my compassion.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 15, 2019)

Aerial view


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

French official says: Both Towers are safe despite devastating fire.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 15, 2019)

I that despise religion, I really feel for the french people. It's more of a tourist attraction now days, but the history. The wonderful architecture. It's just terrible!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hope:

_*A spokesman for the fire brigade today raised some hope with a statement: "One can now say that the structure of Notre-Dame was saved from total annihilation." At the same time he announced that a firefighter had been seriously injured.*_


----------



## SG854 (Apr 15, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I that despise religion, I really feel for the french people. It's more of a tourist attraction now days, but the history. The wonderful architecture. It's just terrible!


They still have mass


----------



## Asia81 (Apr 15, 2019)

I hope quasimodo is safe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

*"The worst could be prevented," said French President Emmanuel Macron during a visit to the partially destroyed church. The façade of the Gothic cathedral and the two belfries were not collapsed thanks to the courageous commitment of the fire brigade. "The fight has not been fully won yet," Macron said. "We will rebuild Notre-Dame."*


----------



## CORE (Apr 15, 2019)

Apparently same company or persons who renovated or involved in some way with this too.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-45330801

Funny enough it was not that long ago when England had those Tower Flats Burning too I dont know if same people where involved in they're construction etc though.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-40272168

https://www.grenfelltowerinquiry.org.uk/

Heck 2 or so years ago this happened.

https://nypost.com/2016/05/03/massive-cathedral-fire-may-have-been-caused-by-church-candles/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

*An allegory of the overall condition of our world:*


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## CORE (Apr 16, 2019)

Those pics look like Doom or similar Games Horror. Especially the 2nd.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

CORE said:


> Those pics look like Doom or similar Games Horror. Especially the 2nd.


Yeah I was thinking Joe88's first pic looks straight out of Diablo 2.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Apr 16, 2019)

Pretty messed up


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

*Fire in cathedral under control

After several hours of firefighting, the fire department has brought the devastating fire in the cathedral Notre-Dame on Tuesday in the early morning hours under control. "The fire is extinguished," said a fire department spokesman in Paris. But there are still some sources of fire that need to be monitored.*


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 16, 2019)

The ghost of Claude Frollo is at it again.

At least they managed to prevent the worse.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

_*The fire danger is banned, now one must look how the structure of the building will withstand the heavy fire, also said the Secretary of State in the Ministry of the Interior, Laurent Nunez. Around 100 firefighters were still working in the morning. A firefighter and two policemen had been slightly injured, Fire Chief Jean-Claude Gallet said: "We were very lucky."*_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

Finally:

_*Fire in cathedral completely cleared

The fire in the Paris Cathedral Notre-Dame is completely extinguished. "The whole fire is over," said the spokesman for the fire department, Gabriel Plus, Tuesday morning. Now begin the phase of the appraisal.*_


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *An allegory of the overall condition of our world:*
> 
> View attachment 163863


I was thinking the West specifically, but yea, totally agreed.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2019)

I wanted to go there since as a child, I'm sad that so much was damaged, and that it won't be in the same state.
Though I'm slightly Surprised the building has survived this long


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

_*The extent of the damage

The day after the devastating fire in Notre-Dame de Paris Cathedral, the extent of the damage becomes increasingly visible. The attic was completely burned out - the structure of the Gothic church could be "maintained in their entirety," according to the forces, but the devastating fire left traces on the entire building.





Hello.

As we can see,that is an incident who touches a lot of people worldwide.
It certainly has effects on many people on this planet.

It is really nice to see that people are in agreement worldwide.Thank you all.

*_


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2019)

Officials on all ends are promising the cathedral will be fully restored, and individuals and corportations pledging hundreds of millions of dollars towards the restauration, and now everyone is searching for plans and resources to faithfully reconstruct the building, since none of the original blueprints remain, and documentation of the repairs is patchy at best. 

It turns out two of the most detailed, comprehensive resources about the cathedral are the detailed 3D scans made by the historian Andrew Tallon, and... Assassin's Creed Unity. 
The model of the cathedral building in the game was based on detailed scans and photos the development team gathered from different sources, and is one of the more faithful recreations out there. 

https://www.rt.com/news/456728-notre-dame-assassins-creed-reconstruction/
https://news.nationalgeographic.com...edral-laser-scan-art-history-medieval-gothic/


This is another promising resource: vacation photos. 

http://www.washington.edu/news/2007/11/01/vacation-photos-create-3d-models-of-world-landmarks/

This is from 2007; the technology must have advanced since then, and there are millions of photos of Notre Dame online, on Facebooks and Instagrams and what have you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2019)

That is humanity:

_*Billionaires promise millions
Heavy criticism of donation flood for Notre-Dame

While the Paris Cathedral Notre-Dame still burned, has already begun in France, the large fundraising race. Billionaire families promised hundreds of millions of euros - quickly reaching a total of more than 850 million euros. Critics were then frustrated: On Social problems would be looked away.*_


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> That is humanity:
> 
> _*Billionaires promise millions
> Heavy criticism of donation flood for Notre-Dame
> ...


But that makes sense TBH.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

*Today....*


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2019)

So... is everything rebuilt now?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2019)

They are trying to complete the repairs before the start of 2024 Paris Olympics


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

*New hope for the reconstruction of the Notre Dame clock:*

For the church clock destroyed in the fire of the Paris Cathedral Notre-Dame there is new hope: By a coincidence, the watchmaker Jean-Baptiste Viot found in an inventory in the church Sainte-Trinite in the center of the French capital, an almost identical movement. Thus, the masterpiece from the year 1867 can be restored.

"It's incredible. It's the same watch, "Viot said, according to AFP, about his find in the attic of the church, just a few miles from Notre Dame. The clock with a complex gear mechanism on a several-meter wooden frame comes from the workshop of Armand-Francois Collin. He was one of the great Parisian watchmakers of the 19th century and specialized in church clocks that ring bells.

"That's a tremendous luck," said watchmaker Viot. "It's like finding the second edition of a precious book that's been burned." According to the model of the Sainte-Trinite watch, the one by Notre-Dame is now to be recreated. It was below the pinnacle that collapsed in the fire. Of the clockwork melted by the fire, there are only photos, but no blueprint.

"This find is a small miracle," said Olivier Chandez, watchmaker of Notre-Dame. "Thanks to this model we now have all the necessary dimensions and can start with the new production." After the fire on 15 April, French President Emmanuel Macron had promised to rebuild the cathedral within five years.


----------



## notimp (Jun 26, 2019)

Build at least two of everything.  Store nearby.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Notre-Dame three months after the fire

For Paris visitors, Notre-Dame is at the top of the list. That has hardly changed even after the fire. Everyone wants to see: what does the world-famous landmark look like now? But a lot has changed for the district around the cathedral.

Paris (AP) - It's not like there's nothing going on. But on the contrary. Just before the barrier, one photo still - but then continue, make room for the next. Three months have passed since a devastating fire severely damaged Notre-Dame.

The cathedral spire fell victim to the flames on the evening of April 15, and the roof collapsed. Now, on the Île de la Cité, on which the mighty structure in Paris sits enthroned, everything is as always. And somehow not at all.

The large forecourt in front of Notre-Dame is still closed. Hundreds of tourists cavorted in front of the fire, waiting in line to see the world-famous attraction from the inside. Now there is a beige barrier with barbed wire in the middle of the square - it blocks the view of the entrance to the cathedral. Behind her, the construction works go their way. The actual fence that holds visitors stands a few dozen yards ahead. Tourists stare at fences, so to speak.

"I think it's a pity that you can not go in," says Ina Eiberger from Speyer (Rhineland-Palatinate). She is visiting Paris with her family and knows the church from earlier days. She would have liked to show Notre-Dame to the children from the inside as well. "Of course we were curious - what does the cathedral look like from the outside and can you see something?" She says. The many fences and scaffolding showed at least that Notre-Dame will be rebuilt - and that's good.

Lukas Engelberger from Basel, Switzerland, has also been here five or six times - even if it has been many years. "That's sad," says the family man about the destruction. And he says something that maybe many visitors think when they stand in front of the mighty structure. "It's difficult, you do not see the damage so well, the structure of the church is still there, so it's not so easy to predict how bad the damage is."

And indeed - who wants to see what the fire has done, can see this better on the banks of the Seine than on the city island. Because who looks from the side of the nave, sees how the fire has eaten through the roof. There are cranes, nets were stretched and wooden supports attached. Before the fire, construction work was taking place on the mighty cathedral - the huge scaffolding on the roof is still standing - it has melted down strangely. The roof itself - it lacks.

The cause of the fire, the investigators still have not come much closer. So much is certain: A criminal background is probably excluded. The fire was triggered either by a fault in the electrical system or a cigarette that was not properly expressed. And another thing is going on: the lead pollution. Therefore, the forecourt remains closed for the time being - further cleaning work is necessary. Especially in the roof construction and the tower cover of the cathedral a lot of lead had been processed. It had melted by the fire.

For the many traders and restaurants on the famous Île de la Cité, the ongoing state of emergency in the district is a drama. The fire disaster is also a disaster for the area, complains Patrice LeJeune, president of the Dealers Association of Notre-Dame. After the fire, many stores had been closed for almost five to six weeks.

Because of the barriers, many tourists would only come for one photo, but they would not stay longer in the neighborhood. And that was bad for business. Traders' turnover is currently only between 40 and 70 percent of the usual, LeJeune estimates. It was particularly bad for the restaurants and shops in the small streets next to the cathedral. There are now dark passages between houses and partitions - not very inviting.

France's Finance Minister, Bruno LeMaire, pledged € 350,000 in aid to businessmen in the immediate vicinity of the Cathedral in June. This is not enough in the long run, criticizes LeJeune. "They listen to us, but they do not act," he says. What's going to happen in the fall, what's going to happen in winter, what's going to happen next year, we do not know. "

Five years - that's President Emmanuel Macron's ambitious reconstruction plan. And in the meantime? On the forecourt of the cathedral a prayer room is to be built - as soon as the safety conditions permit. Believers should also be able to confess there, according to the archdiocese. Until then, there will probably continue to be snapshots in front of fences.

https://www.fnp.de/kultur/notre-dame-drei-monate-nach-brand-zr-12812939.html
(german)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)

Update:

*Experts toil in dangerous conditions to restore fire-ravaged Notre Dame Cathedral nearly a year after inferno*

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/27/exp...me-cathedral-nearly-a-year-after-inferno.html

Nearly a year into restoring the fire-ravaged Notre Dame Cathedral, experts are working through a backlog of now-blackened artifacts that once graced the landmark.
Tasked with analyzing and repairing the artifacts from the beloved cathedral, archaeologists, historians and architects are toiling to meet an ambitious reopening deadline.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

One Year has past away....

In memory of the devastating fire in Notre-Dame exactly one year ago, the bell of the cathedral rang last night in Paris. The ringing of bells was the only ceremony to commemorate the catastrophe, in which large parts of the world-famous building had been destroyed. French President Emmanuel Macron had previously reaffirmed his goal of rebuilding the church within five years.



https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...ear-later-restoration-coronavirus/2994038001/


----------



## Roshy (Apr 16, 2020)

Dude, I took a look at the date of this post but apparently skipped the year, I almost screamed "wtf! Is it on fire again?"....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

Roshy said:


> Dude, I took a look at the date of this post but apparently skipped the year, I almost screamed "wtf! Is it on fire again?"....


You did not noticed it last Year ? 
That was a really sad Day.....yes it was maybe only a Church....


----------



## Roshy (Apr 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You did not noticed it last Year ?



Of course I noticed. And for me it wasn't just a church dude


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

Roshy said:


> Of course I noticed. And for me it wasn't just a church dude


Of Course.I was really bad......

Most Important,nobody lost their Live in this Tragedy.

In Relation to,for Example Covid,it is only a Buildung,a Pile of Stones...
It is a really great historical Loss,fortunately most of the precious Stuff inside was saved.

Rebuilding seems to getting very,very slow.....at the Moment,anyways....


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Rebuilding seems to getting very,very slow.....at the Moment,anyways....




Most of the great cathedrals took hundreds of years to complete. Part of that was due to more primitive technology, i.e. all hand tools, no machines to do the heavy lifting, etc. But another component was the meticulous care taken to simply get it right. No short cuts, no crap materials, no halfass. And that part of the job should still be in effect, if they don't want their repair job to stand out for centuries to come as an obvious flaw on a jewel. So I would be very concerned if the work _wasn't_ going slowly.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)

NOT AGAIN!

Oh wait... ¬_¬ 
Old thread.

Don't play with me like that


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes,I know,opening a new Thread....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,I know,opening a new Thread....


Just if something new is burning.


----------

